# Best Cardio Running or Stairmaster?



## IronSlingah (Dec 23, 2003)

I would like to know what is the best way to do cardio. Ive been running 4 miles a day on the treadmill at the gym but im getting mentally tired of it. I tried stairmaster yesterday and i enjoyed it since the pace can be set to random and its less stress on the knees. Does anyone know which is better to burn calories for a 30min workout at a moderate pace?


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sex is best!!!


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 23, 2003)

A better way to lean up and stay in good cardiovascular shape IMO is HIIT cardio. It is much shorter, and the results are quite impressive. Compare a mile runner to a 100 meter sprinter. Who is closer to a BBer physique? A 100 meter sprinter. Look at a guy like Maurice Greene. He is shredded, and has deep cuts and striations in his quads, whereas a 1 miler has cuts, albeit on a 20 inch quad. HIIT cardio may actually burn less calories while performing it, but that isnt the point. It is just like weight training. It raises your RMR quite substantially for 36 hours. There is no need to do it in a fasted state for optimal results. You should actually treat it like weight training, have a PWO shake with carbs and protein afterwards. I suggest starting off light. Do something like 10 100 meter sprints. Sprint 100 meters, walk 100 meters. Repeat for a total of 10 times. You can see nice results off this in only 2-3 weekly sessions. Once your conditioning is better, you can do things like 5 200 meter sprints, or 3 400 meter sprints, just make sure the rest period in between is at least double the sprinting time.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

are you sure you get optimal results(fat shredding) even if you perfrom HIIT cardio after eating, instead of a fasted state.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2003)

I agree about the high intensity cardio being best. You are far better off going out and running some intense wind sprints instead of livin on a tread mill.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeLo *_
> are you sure you get optimal results(fat shredding) even if you perfrom HIIT cardio after eating, instead of a fasted state.


Yes, because its fat burning occurs after the fact, whereas low intensity's fat burn begins and ends when you begin and end it. Would you ever workout with weights first thing in the morning on an empty stomach?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

Running involves more of the body, so I'd say running. I like neither one though, too hard on my knees.

Stationary bike or oooooooold fashioned walking for me, and I dont have to worry about whittling away body mass with those either.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2003)

I like those new fangled elliptical machines.  Kind of like a cross between running and walking, and very easy on the knees.  You can adjust the intensity also.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 24, 2003)

Unless you are training for a specific sport like biking or running what machine you do for cardio doesn't really matter, it is the method more that makes the difference.  

IMO try mixing it up every week, rotating through the different machines each week or even doing something sports oriented like running outside, group fitness classes (great place to meet women), rock climbing, etc...you might find something you really enjoy.


----------



## NickB (Dec 24, 2003)

Elliptical machines are great. Easy on the knees/feet and you still get a quality cardio workout.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 24, 2003)

Biking! It is fun as well as great cardio. Especially mountain biking.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Sex is best!!!



Yes, sex is the best ACTIVITY for burning calories.  But, HIIT is the best MEANS of performing any cardio activity.  Therefore, you should do it the way I do and have sex using HIIT principles.  

It goes something like this.  After a sufficient amount of one-play, two-play, three-play and fouplay, you start out with a super-slow two minute warmup,  then gradually increase the intensity every couple of minutes until your partner is gasping for air and talking to God!  Then slow things down dramatically for a few minutes.  When your breathing returns to normal, begin the gradual acceleration of intensity all over again.

It's a lot of fun and nobody ever complains about being overworked.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 26, 2003)

do 5 slow thrust followed by 3 quick thrust.  Do this...well for me to quick and presto HIIT


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

what about jumping rope?


----------

